# Iran Refuses To Hand Over Black Box From Crashed Ukrainian Airliner...Begging the question...



## The Purge (Jan 8, 2020)

Did Iran or it's close ally Russia shoot it down, and exactly who was on that plane?

------------

Iran is refusing to hand over the black box of the crashed Ukraine International Airlines flight PS752 to Boeing, the head of Tehran’s civil aviation organisation was quoted as saying on Wednesday.

Ali Abedzadeh also said it was not clear which country Iran would send the box to so that its data could be analysed, semi-official Mehr news agency reported.

Ukraine's Tehran embassy initially blamed engine failure but later removed the statement.

(Excerpt) Read more at eutoday.net ...


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 8, 2020)

Once and if the manifest is released, one can more properly determine what the cause might have been.  For now, I remain neutral until the facts are out.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 8, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Iran is refusing to hand over the black box of the crashed Ukraine International Airlines flight PS752 to Boeing, the head of Tehran’s civil aviation organisation was quoted as saying on Wednesday.
> 
> Ali Abedzadeh also said it was not clear which country Iran would send the box to so that its data could be analysed, semi-official Mehr news agency reported.


Those are contradictory statements. I guess reading isn't a strong suit of the publisher.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 8, 2020)

SAM assisted engine failure.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

A sudden stop without radio most likely proves a bomb or missle

Not speaking of those possibilities is simply covering up like cnn is doing


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Why would they hand it over to Boeing? It doesn't belong to them.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Why would they hand it over to Boeing? It doesn't belong to them.


Does it belong to Iran?


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 8, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> SAM assisted engine failure.


Didn't know that.

Based on what?


----------



## martybegan (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Why would they hand it over to Boeing? It doesn't belong to them.



The jet was a Boeing, and the manufacturer is routinely used to get the data off the boxes as they have the technical expertise needed to do it properly.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 8, 2020)

Wonder if one of their missiles hit that jet???


----------



## Nostra (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like the Mullahs are going after innocent civilians.

I'm sure Dimwingers will blame Trump.

Ukrainian plane carrying 176 crashes outside Tehran, killing all on board


----------



## The Purge (Jan 8, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is refusing to hand over the black box of the crashed Ukraine International Airlines flight PS752 to Boeing, the head of Tehran’s civil aviation organisation was quoted as saying on Wednesday.
> ...


What is contradictory?...Is Russia an ally of Iran, supplying them against the sanctions? Is Risdia the enemy of Ukraine?....Let me hear what is contradictory here!...Not knowing where to send the black box sounds like STONEWALLING, to me!


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn things are falling outta the skys these days.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

Stupid missle brought it down.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jan 8, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Did Iran or it's close ally Russia shoot it down, and exactly who was on that plane?
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...




Who was on the plane?
Probably the Ukraine Officials that had information on the Biden and Kerry personal crimes and the State Crimes committed during the Obama regime.

Democrats calling in favors for the pallets of cash.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 8, 2020)

War mongers speculating - imagine that.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they hand it over to Boeing? It doesn't belong to them.
> ...



 If you don't want to answer my question that is fine but if you don't want to answer my question, why bother quoting it?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

martybegan said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they hand it over to Boeing? It doesn't belong to them.
> ...



 A lot of entities have the expertise. Boeing has a vested interest so they shouldn't be trusted with it.

 The rest of the world isn't too trusting with the FAA right now also.

 It will be read.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Boeing has an interest in not having it's planes fail. The MAX debacle is showing that. 

Your paranoia and Iran ass kissing is showing for the board to see.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

martybegan said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



 I asked why they were responsible for handing it over to Boeing. They are not. That's not what we do here either.  It's handed over to the FAA.

 Should we condemn everyone for that?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> If you don't want to answer my question that is fine but if you don't want to answer my question, why bother quoting it?


Do you not understand the point of a rhetorical question? Or do you just want to avoid it altogether?
Jesus!  What a prissy drama queen.

The plane belongs to Boeing and it is* literally* their black box! That's why you would or should hand it over to them, not that Iran cares about legal and ethical conventions. I guess you have your own asinine reasons for giving them cover.

Is there a reason why Iran should hold onto the evidence of what they probably did in your view?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

Boeing will need to re write their contracts when they sell an airplane.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to answer my question that is fine but if you don't want to answer my question, why bother quoting it?
> ...


 
 Lol....the plane does not belong to Boeing. Iran isn't going to hold the evidence.

 Countries have their own entities to handle this.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Has Boeing even asked for them? Typically in an accident involving a US made aircraft the FAA and the manufacturer are invited to be part of the investigation, or at least observers. The Ukraine also should be involved as it is their aircraft.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > SAM assisted engine failure.
> ...


Based on warmonger trumpanzees wanting to blame everything on Iran.............waiting for them to blame the Clintons.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

I wonder how that Canadian vigil for Soleimani is going now.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

martybegan said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



 The actual owners will want involved. I've seen no indications that they won't.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Oh my. Another Iranian ass licker.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...





pknopp said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Perhaps so if true. However a Boeing representative should be there with other to help find out the issue.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


I sense a projecting theme from CRC trumpanzees.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > SAM assisted engine failure.
> ...


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...



 Maybe they will be. Just curious though, do you think Boeing will find an employee willing to go to Iran right now?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I hear licking sounds.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 8, 2020)

I am pretty sure they did accidentally. No doubt that plane was shot out of the sky only 4 hours after the Iranian missile attack on Iraq. 

Odd that Iran is refusing to hand over the black box to Boeing.

What are they hiding?

Iran refuses to hand over airliner's black box: report


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Maybe they will be. Just curious though, do you think Boeing will find an employee willing to go to Iran right now?


I think Iran should hand over the black box to an agreed upon third party.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> You sure it wasn't the Clintons?



No, I think it was the Iranians. That thing was shot down 6 miles from the airport


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 8, 2020)

I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.

Shooting that plane down doesn't further their agenda.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they will be. Just curious though, do you think Boeing will find an employee willing to go to Iran right now?
> ...



 Why? International law states that Iran controls the investigation.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.
> 
> Shooting that plane down doesn't further their agenda.


No possibility that like most plane crashes, which happen immediately after take off, something went wrong mechanically?
What makes you think it was "hit?"


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

"evil is powerless if the good are unafraid" - Reagan


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 8, 2020)

*I think that is a no brainer that Iran did.  They are now petrified of Orange Man Bad*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "evil is powerless if the good are unafraid" - Reagan


*First time I gave you a "Winner Rating"*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Why? International law states that Iran controls the investigation.


Cite that law.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.
> ...


*Oh, I don't know, Iran shitting in their pants, and then refusing to share The Black Box with the world, you know......to maybe Defend Themselves.

I hope Ukraine kicks their ass!*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.
> 
> Shooting that plane down doesn't further their agenda.


*Totally Agree.  Fear of Orange Man Bad is a terrifying thing.*


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



The plane doesn't belong to Iran either.

If everything is on the up-and-up, why is Iran acting awfully guilty? How can Iran come to the conclusion it was "mechanical failure" when the wreckage was still smoking and it takes the NTSB, arguably the best crash investigative unit on the planet, 12-18 months to reach that same conclusion?


----------



## martybegan (Jan 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.
> ...



The lack of any reported communication from the aircraft means something very bad and very sudden happened. 

A missile fired by a panicky AA battery falls in that category. They had their Air Defense Network on alert more than likely.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.
> ...


just seems odd to have a new model plane (2016 i believe) go down with MECHANICAL FAILURE listed then removed as the reason for the crash. 

Ukrainian Airlines Plane Crash: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com

could well be a coincidence. you'd have to think the missles iran was firing were coming from that vicinity - but that part i don't know.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Why? International law states that Iran controls the investigation.
> ...



_The United Nations’ specialized agency for civil aviation called The International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) dictates the rules on this, spelled out in its Annex 13. They set out that the country where the crash occurred leads the safety investigation. It also says that the countries where the plane is manufactured, owned and operated should be invited, as well as where the majority of the deceased are from. That can encompass many different countries, agencies and private companies. But if the cause is terrorism, then it turns into a criminal investigation and the rules change._

When an international flight crashes, who is involved in the investigation and why?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Damn things are falling outta the skys these days.


especially when a missile hits them.  Like that has never happened in the past.  Wasn't there a Russian jet shot down in the last year?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



When an international flight crashes, who is involved in the investigation and why?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they did it on purpose. I believe a trigger happy idiot did.
> ...



Aviation experts are saying the tiny pieces they have found and no distress call seem like it was shot down. Plus Iran won’t turn the black box over to Boeing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

iceberg said:


> you'd have to think the missles iran was firing were coming from that vicinity


Ground-to-ground ballistic missiles.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



From your link:

_It also says that the countries where the plane is manufactured, owned and operated should be invited_

It doesn't say the black box should be kept under lock and key and withheld from the manufacturer, does it?

Care to tell me how Iran came to a conclusion about why this plane fell out of a pitch dark sky in a flaming ball of wreckage within minutes of the crash when it takes the NTSB years?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



 And I've (nor have you) seen anything that says that is happening.

 I dont need to address your totally made up scenarios.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Why? International law states that Iran controls the investigation.


You have said Iran "controls" the investigation. Your own citation says that isn't so.

How do you explain your apparent lack of candor? Or accuracy?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

This is why you try and stop these 12th century throwbacks from getting advanced weaponry...they are irresponsible and can't be trusted...just think if they had nukes and the guy at the firing desk had an itchy finger....no way we let them get nukes...this is why Obama should be prosecuted for arming Iran...that air defense weapons system was purchased from Russia with Obama's gold shipment on a pallet in an unmarked plane in the middle of the night when he thought we were all asleep....


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Why? International law states that Iran controls the investigation.
> ...



 Those who lead, control. I've backed up my statement. If this is all you have I'll consider this line of discussion over.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 8, 2020)

Standard procedure is for the country that the airliner crashes in is the one to examine the black box.
The Ukrainians will be sending reps there to assist. Until more is know it is way too early to speculate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> This is why you try and stop these 12th century throwbacks from getting advanced weaponry...they are irresponsible and can't be trusted..


We shot down a civilian Iranian airliner in 1988. So...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> This is why you try and stop these 12th century throwbacks from getting advanced weaponry...they are irresponsible and can't be trusted...just think if they had nukes and the guy at the firing desk had an itchy finger....no way we let them get nukes...this is why Obama should be prosecuted for arming Iran...that air defense weapons system was purchased from Russia with Obama's gold shipment on a pallet in an unmarked plane in the middle of the night when he thought we were all asleep....



Good point.  On all accounts.  Dems can literally get away with murder.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > This is why you try and stop these 12th century throwbacks from getting advanced weaponry...they are irresponsible and can't be trusted..
> ...


Do you tattoo American mistakes on your arm?...stop comparing Iran to the USA...there is no comparison....and if you were honest you would remember the bodies recovered were already dead...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > This is why you try and stop these 12th century throwbacks from getting advanced weaponry...they are irresponsible and can't be trusted..
> ...



We WHO?....Kemosabe


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



If they aren't turning over the black box then why are they hiding it? The US doesn't do that when a crash happens on US soil. They can't get it to the manufacturer fast enough.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Do you tattoo American mistakes on your arm?...stop comparing Iran to the USA...there is no comparison....


I'm sorry,but what does that have to do with your point? Nothing. What you said is kind of dumb in light of the fact i spoon-fed you, it appears.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The United States, genius.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Do you tattoo American mistakes on your arm?...stop comparing Iran to the USA...there is no comparison....
> ...


The jet liner was filled with dead bodies and flown towards an American war ship...don't just tell half truths....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Those are stupid lies you picked up from one of your nutball conspiracy sites.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


They did autopsy's dummy...the bodies were all naked...no shirts shoes or pants...no women or children just men....what do you think dummy?...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


*You mean like this one?

Obama knew about this but gave Iran Obama Bucks to buy Obama Bombs from Russia anyways.

Iran proved vital to al Qaeda’s safe passage, according to bin Laden records, 9/11 commission*


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "evil is powerless if the good are unafraid" - Reagan


Proven, again, that, given long enough, anyone will come out with something we can agree with.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


*True Story.  Iran like The Democrats are Born Pathological Liars and Deceivers.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Haha, sure, nutball.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



 I already noted that I do not have any expectations to address your totally made up scenarios.

 In the US it goes to the FAA.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Nice response assfuck....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Do you tattoo American mistakes on your arm?...stop comparing Iran to the USA...there is no comparison....and if you were honest you would remember the bodies recovered were already dead...



People like FFI most likely feel Iran is FAR superior to the USA.   Iran is an Authoritarian state.  Far too much freedom, opportunity and equality in the USA for their liking.

Oh...and Christianity might sicken them also.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



What made up scenario? The fucking plane fell out of the sky in a ball of flames over a country actively participating in a war against the US while it was going on. And now they won't release the one piece of the puzzle they don't have the ability to analyze and said it was "mechanical failure" within minutes of crashing. Do you really think Iran has the sophisticated software necessary to download and analyze the data on a Boeing black box?

HOW DO THEY KNOW HOW IT CRASHED? ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Do you tattoo American mistakes on your arm?...stop comparing Iran to the USA...there is no comparison....and if you were honest you would remember the bodies recovered were already dead...
> ...


Wrong, crybaby. You are a grown man. Don't let simple facts throw you into a tailspin, son.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



 When you prove that Iran is hiding the black box we will discuss that. I proved my statements.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Those who lead, control. I've backed up my statement. If this is all you have I'll consider this line of discussion over.


I'll bet you would like to consider this over. It is not over. 

Leading an investigation is not the same thing as controlling it. 
Iran has already demonstrated they cannot be trusted or intend to truly and fully investigate what brought this
jet airliner down by refusing to release the black box, a record of what happened to the Boeing flight.

Are you just being a contrarian prick? Or do you take your position to give cover to Iran? That's the only question.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

*Iranian* authorities are refusing to hand over the *black box* of the crashed Ukrainian jet to Boeing, the plane's manufacturer, according to *Iranian* media. Crash investigators had found one of the two *black boxes* from the Boeing 737-800 that crashed near Tehran around 6:20 a.m.8 hours ago  Iran refuses to hand over the crashed Ukrainian Boeing 737's black box to the embattled manufacturer

Answer the question Pee Knob.


----------



## okfine (Jan 8, 2020)

But but but it was Obama.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "evil is powerless if the good are unafraid" - Reagan



And then you illegally sell them arms to illegally fund another bunch of assholes.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Those who lead, control. I've backed up my statement. If this is all you have I'll consider this line of discussion over.
> ...



 Simply stating the facts.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 8, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> I am pretty sure they did accidentally. No doubt that plane was shot out of the sky only 4 hours after the Iranian missile attack on Iraq.
> 
> Odd that Iran is refusing to hand over the black box to Boeing.
> 
> ...



It’s suspicious


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> I am pretty sure they did accidentally. No doubt that plane was shot out of the sky only 4 hours after the Iranian missile attack on Iraq.
> 
> Odd that Iran is refusing to hand over the black box to Boeing.
> 
> ...


Looks like a missile to me

Can’t see it accidentally crashing


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> *Iranian* authorities are refusing to hand over the *black box* of the crashed Ukrainian jet to Boeing, the plane's manufacturer, according to *Iranian* media. Crash investigators had found one of the two *black boxes* from the Boeing 737-800 that crashed near Tehran around 6:20 a.m.8 hours ago  Iran refuses to hand over the crashed Ukrainian Boeing 737's black box to the embattled manufacturer
> 
> Answer the question Pee Knob.



 That is a totally made up article from the beginning. The crash had just happened. It noted that Iran has refused to turn the black box over to Boeing.

I already noted that is not how it works anywhere. Boeing is invited to be a part of the investigation but the black box is not turned over to them. That's not even how it works here. It is turned over to the FAA.

 The rest of the world has their own organizations that do this.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 8, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> The jet liner was filled with dead bodies and flown towards an American war ship...don't just tell half truths....


OK I give up.


Why?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I already noted that is not how it works anywhere. Boeing is invited to be a part of the investigation but the black box is not turned over to them. That's not even how it works here. It is turned over to the FAA.


So Iran will turn the Boeing black box over to the FAA?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "evil is powerless if the good are unafraid" - Reagan
> ...


...arms stolen from the people in order to obtain funds without passing Congress (and the Constitution).
An impeachable offense.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I already noted that is not how it works anywhere. Boeing is invited to be a part of the investigation but the black box is not turned over to them. That's not even how it works here. It is turned over to the FAA.
> ...



 No, I imagine that they will turn it over to whatever entity is over their investigations.

 The rest of the world isnt too trustful of the FAA right now anyway after the 737 Max debacle.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



We should never forget this. Other than Reagan only President Trump** could get away with this thanks to his fan base and Republicans in Congress looking the other way.

* - Lost the popular vote by 2.8 million votes
* - One of only 3 presidents to be impeached, only president to be impeached in the first term


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Fortunately we do not believe you anymore. And never will again. this nation is in deep doodoo.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> No, I imagine that they will turn it over to whatever entity is over their investigations.


Then let's all watch and see how Iran deals with this issue. You sound like you have implicit trust in their behavior.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > No, I imagine that they will turn it over to whatever entity is over their investigations.
> ...



 I have no idea what will happen. I just don't like bogus made up arguments.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Believe me? You guys want Trump* to break the law.

* - Lost the popular vote by 2.8 million votes
* - One of only 3 presidents to be impeached, only president to be impeached in the first term


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yep, we have people already come to the conclusion with zero evidence that Iran shot the plane down. Not sure why the rush to judgement.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> We should never forget this. Other than Reagan only President Trump** could get away with this thanks to his fan base and Republicans in Congress looking the other way.


It's exactly the same as Obama arming terrorists in Libya and Syria by calling them "rebels". 
Study shows US weapons given to Syrian rebels ended up in ISIS hands

It's probably not exactly the same as it's highly unlikely you ever condemned Obama for arming ISIS and the like.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > We should never forget this. Other than Reagan only President Trump** could get away with this thanks to his fan base and Republicans in Congress looking the other way.
> ...



No, it's not. Nobody purposefully gave ISIS anything. Just like Reagan didn't purposefully give the Taliban weapons...oh, wait. Or that Reagan didn't purposefully ally with Hussain...oh, wait.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > We should never forget this. Other than Reagan only President Trump** could get away with this thanks to his fan base and Republicans in Congress looking the other way.
> ...



 I have many times.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Yep, we have people already come to the conclusion with zero evidence that Iran shot the plane down. Not sure why the rush to judgement.


Because happening in Iran, as it did, Iran is the most likely culprit....duh!


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, we have people already come to the conclusion with zero evidence that Iran shot the plane down. Not sure why the rush to judgement.
> ...



 We have no idea what happened yet.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, we have people already come to the conclusion with zero evidence that Iran shot the plane down. Not sure why the rush to judgement.
> ...



I'd say gravity, human error and mechanical malfunction are the most likely culprits however just like you that's only a guess.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> We have no idea what happened yet.


We can draw informed intelligent conclusions based on all the empirical evidence.
To say we have "no idea" what happened is just a another way of taking Iran's side in a war of cultures.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > We have no idea what happened yet.
> ...



What's the empirical evidence?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I'd say gravity, human error and mechanical malfunction are the most likely culprits however just like you that's only a guess.


Oh, you think gravity is to blame, huh? Okay. 

If you look at photos from post #31 your theories seem somewhat less likely than before seeing them.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say gravity, human error and mechanical malfunction are the most likely culprits however just like you that's only a guess.
> ...



My point being, we don't know what happened. 

And yes, gravity plays a role in almost every plane crash.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> What's the empirical evidence?


Where this crash happened. The intense political climate at the moment. The condition of the wreckage, etc. 

You know, the usual things one would think of if exonerating Iran was not a priority.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> My point being, we don't know what happened.
> 
> And yes, gravity plays a role in almost every plane crash.


As does water in every drowning. That hardly explains the circumstances of how one came to drown.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the empirical evidence?
> ...



 We have no clue whether or not those are even actual photos of the wreckage.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 8, 2020)

I really doubt that Iran was involved in the crash.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the empirical evidence?
> ...



Empirical evidence is gathered through observation and experimentation in a controlled environment. Please don't use the term if you don't know what it means.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > My point being, we don't know what happened.
> ...



I don't need to explain the circumstances or jump to conclusions, I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Empirical evidence is gathered through observation and experimentation in a controlled environment. Please don't use the term if you don't know what it means.


Please don't leave your bullshit laying around. It pollutes everything.

Empirical evidence can be be gained through observation OR experimentation.(whether or not in a controlled environment).
_"Empirical evidence_ is a source of knowledge acquired by means of observation or experimentation." What does empirical evidence mean?

You only cheapen yourself when you pretend to be some all knowing wizard. I know what the word means.
It seems that you don't quite grasp the meaning.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I don't need to explain the circumstances or jump to conclusions, I'll just wait and see what happens.


We all will and we are all free to speculate based on the circumstances.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Empirical evidence is gathered through observation and experimentation in a controlled environment. Please don't use the term if you don't know what it means.
> ...



You didn't conduct any experiment. You didn't observe the crash. Are you retarded?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to explain the circumstances or jump to conclusions, I'll just wait and see what happens.
> ...



Why do you argue points nobody made?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Why do you argue points nobody made?


Why do you say I do?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> You didn't conduct any experiment. You didn't observe the crash. Are you retarded?


*Are you?* As already proved you don't have to conduct experiments in order to gain empirical evidence...you obviously can't read or don't bother reading.
And you don't have to have actually witnessed the crash of this Boeing to make empirical observations about the whole issue of the crash and why it may have happened.

Don't throw around insults about the mental capabilities of others when you are so damned dense yourself, suck nose!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The jet liner was filled with dead bodies and flown towards an American war ship...don't just tell half truths....
> ...


Why?...for the reason they do everything...to make America look evil and to rile up their people....Iran can never allow their people in mass to begin to except America as the good guys....

Iran Air Flight 655 - Wikipedia


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You were caught telling half of a story...in my book that is as good as lying...its what CNN does...you have learned from them well....


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't conduct any experiment. You didn't observe the crash. Are you retarded?
> ...



Did you conduct any experiments, did you observe the crash? No? OK, retard.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Did Iran or it's close ally Russia shoot it down, and exactly who was on that plane?
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...



Was there anyone on that Ukrainian plane who had info on Obama and Joe Biden and Hunter Biden?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Did you conduct any experiments, did you observe the crash? No? OK, retard.


Same idiotic questions I dealt with in post # 119. Same answers for you, retard.
You are exceptionally stupid.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you conduct any experiments, did you observe the crash? No? OK, retard.
> ...



So, you have no empirical evidence then do you?

You didn't see the crash, you have no evidence from the crash. You're 'empirical' evidence is nothing but your own bias.

For the record, I'm not saying it is or isn't Iran, I'm saying at this moment we don't have enough information.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> So, you have no empirical evidence then do you?
> 
> You didn't see the crash, you have no evidence from the crash. You're 'empirical' evidence is nothing but your own bias.


For the last time, super-moron, one does not have to witness the crash to deduce empirical evidence from the crash. For instance did you see photos of the wreckage that were posted?

I'm under no obligation to go over the same ground over and over again.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > So, you have no empirical evidence then do you?
> ...



You don't even have evidence from the crash, what are you talking about?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

More and more it's becoming apparent Iran shot down the Boeing jetliner despite what the apologists and arm chair lawyers for
the Iranian regime all claimed. 

Well, stick a fork in the wall socket and call me shocked!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Hey dumbass you willing to admit they shot it down now? THEY ADMIT THEY DID. I noticed you got real quiet in this thread lately, dumb fuck.

Now admit you're an Iranian loving dumbass who is a dumbfuck and ignores overwhelming evidence.

Stupid mother fucker.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


 
LOL...I never said or implied they didn't. My comments were directed at the idea that Iran had to turn the black box over to Boeing. 

 It's no wonder this country is in the mess it is.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 11, 2020)

It should have been amusing to see this thread develop. As is, lamentable comes to mind.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 11, 2020)

pknopp said:


> LOL...I never said or implied they didn't. My comments were directed at the idea that Iran had to turn the black box over to Boeing.
> 
> It's no wonder this country is in the mess it is.


Yes. That was one of your claims. But not the only one, by far. You stubbornly and stupidly refused to concede Iran was the one and only most likely party to have shot down a jet in their own air space even as all the evidence began to pile up against them.

Only you know why you looked at the same fact picture as everyone else yet refused to draw the obvious conclusion and you still are trying to cover your ass by saying you never implied Iran didn't knock the Boeing out of the sky as you did in post # 102.

Why? Lots of people came to the one obvious conclusion while you were still claiming "nobody knows" which isn't quite so.
Photos were out, the Iranians were busy bulldozing the evidence away while you claimed ignorance on the matter.
Only you know why.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I never said or implied they didn't. My comments were directed at the idea that Iran had to turn the black box over to Boeing.
> ...



 I never discussed what brought it down. You are either mistaking me for someone else or having delusions.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I never discussed what brought it down. You are either mistaking me for someone else or having delusions.


Disingenuous as usual. You know what you said and I cited your opinion on the matter.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 12, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I never discussed what brought it down. You are either mistaking me for someone else or having delusions.
> ...


 
You made up my opinion on the matter. It's typical with zealots.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2020)

pknopp said:


> LOL...I never said or implied they didn't.


Correct, you didn't. You have to understand...the Trump cult has no experience with or use for things like "logic" or "understanding words".


----------

